

New Cryptocat audits - miloshadzic
https://blog.crypto.cat/2014/04/recent-audits-and-coming-improvements/

======
zooko_LeastAuth
Oh, and here's the Open Technology Fund's comment:
[https://www.opentechfund.org/article/bringing-openness-
secur...](https://www.opentechfund.org/article/bringing-openness-security)

------
zooko_LeastAuth
We at LeastAuthority have written a blog post about the Cryptocat audit from
our perspective:
[https://leastauthority.com/blog/](https://leastauthority.com/blog/)

